# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  محسن سيد :الاهداف الثلاثة غير صحيحة

## الدلميت

*نقلا عن سودانا فوق




هاجم محسن سيد مدرب مريخ الفاشر  طاقم التحكيم الذى ادار لقاء فريقه مع المريخ امس 
وقال سيد انه شاهد مهزله  باستاد المريخ 
وقال اذا كان هناك من يرغب فى وصول المريخ للمباراة النهائية  على حسابنا فلماذا يأتون بنا من الفاشر ؟ 
وتساءل : من اين اتى هؤلاء  الحكام ؟ببساطه طاقم تحكيم الامس لا علاقة له بالتحكيم لا من قريب ولا بعيد  
لان الاهداف الثلاثة غير صحيحة الاول جاء من مخالفة واضحة مع محمد جياد
  والثانى من ركلة جزاء من وحى خيال الحكم والثالث تسلل واضح 
ونفى محسن سيد  ان يكون قد اعتدى على الحكم المساعد 
لكن عاد ووصف اقصاء لاعب السلاطين على  حسين بالفضيحة

*

----------


## الجامرابي

*المهزلة الحققيقية أن يكون مثل هذا الدعي مدربا و الفضيحة الحقيقية هزائمه الثقيلة رغم العناصر الجيدة التي يتمتع بها السلاطين و رغم توفر الإمكانيات له كمدرب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لقد فقد هذا الرجل  رشده واصبح يهذي بما لا يعلم
نسأل الله يعيد له الرشد ويهديه سواء السبيل


*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*من خل عادتوا طوالي الزول دا بشتكي من التحكيم حتي لوفائز
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*محسن سيد في تصريحات نارية لكفرووتر:سنهزم المريخ بالاربعة ونتاهل للنهائي 

تعرضنا الى مهذلة تحكيمية ..الهدف الاول من مخالفة وركلة الجزاء فضيحة والثالث (اوف )

في تصريحات خص بها كفرووتر قال مدرب مريخ الفاشر  الكابتن محسن سيد ان فريق تعرض الى ظلم باين في مباراة المريخ وقال ان  الحكم تقاضي عن مخالفة ارتكبت مع اللاعب محمد جياد في الهدف الاول الذي  احرزه كلتشي وكذلك ان الهدف الثاني جاء من ركلة حزاء مسرحية هذلية وان  الهدف الثالث الذي احرزه الباشا جاء من تسلل لو كان مدرب المريخ حكما  لاحتسب الحالة وقال انهم لن يسكتو على المهذلة التحكيمية التي تعرضوا لها  في الخرطوم سيتقدمون بشكوى للاتحاد العام وقال ان المريخ لن يجنو منا  وسنهزمه شر هزيمة تصل الى رباعية نظيفة وسوف نتاهل على حسابه الى المباراة  النهائية.

 

*

----------


## KING1

*صحيحة ام لا ما كان كان ولاتجدي معه هذه التصريحات 
وعينا ان نهزمه مرة ثانية حتى نسكته بيان بالعمل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مافي مهزلة الا انت يامحسن سيد

*

----------


## النزير

*اربعة بس ؟
احسن مدرب على صفحات الجرايد ..
*

----------


## النزير

*بالله شوف الراجل دا 
كان يعترف لينا بى هدف واحد صحيح على الاقل باعتبار اننا لاعبين فى ارضنا وممكن نفوز 1 صفر 
بس تصريحاتو دى كويسة عشان دائما بياخد المعلوم بعدها
*

----------


## سامرين

*اها ان شاء الله بس التشكيله صحيحه ومااستعنا برضو بالحكام
غايتو الله يصبرنا على امثالك يعلمون انهم دوننا فى كل شئ
ورغم ذلك يكثرون من الجعجعه
لكن يامحسن سيد هل يضير الاُسد طنين الذباب

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وهكذا يتواصل الهذيان والهضربة من محسن سيد
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجامرابي
					

المهزلة الحققيقية أن يكون مثل هذا الدعي مدربا و الفضيحة الحقيقية هزائمه الثقيلة رغم العناصر الجيدة التي يتمتع بها السلاطين و رغم توفر الإمكانيات له كمدرب



اعتقد ان كل تعليقاته بعد كل مباراة ليجد ما يبرر
استمراره في مكانه كمدرب لهذا الفريق
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

لقد فقد هذا الرجل  رشده واصبح يهذي بما لا يعلم
نسأل الله يعيد له الرشد ويهديه سواء السبيل






تكون عنده ملاريا تجعله يهزي
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KING1
					

صحيحة ام لا ما كان كان ولاتجدي معه هذه التصريحات 
وعينا ان نهزمه مرة ثانية حتى نسكته بيان بالعمل




دا الكلام المطلوب يا ملك
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مافي مهزلة الا انت يامحسن سيد




وجعجاع كمان
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

اها ان شاء الله بس التشكيله صحيحه ومااستعنا برضو بالحكام
غايتو الله يصبرنا على امثالك يعلمون انهم دوننا فى كل شئ
ورغم ذلك يكثرون من الجعجعه
لكن يامحسن سيد هل يضير الاُسد طنين الذباب




الكلب ينبح والجمال ماشة
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*انتو محسن سيد عندو علاقة بالفاتح النقر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------

